# Puppy is to nice to strangers?



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

My pup seems way to friendly to strangers. He is 13 weeks old now and wants to meet and play with everyone we walk by on a walk. Generally, we strive to socialize pups with all walks of life, but I really don't want a GSD who will think everyone is a friend when he is older.

Example, if my girlfriend is out on a walk with him when he is older and gets attacked, will he know that this isn't a friend of ours? Would he want to play with the attacker? 

Sounds crazy, but we all do not want a dog that is not socialized and runs around biting people, but I really do not want a dog that things eveyone is a friend...

Anyway to correct this?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

IMO do not "correct" this. Puppies are generally friendly, period. Be thankful your dog isn't nervous or shy. As it matures it will become more aloof. In the meantime, its fantastic temperament should allow it to socialize easily and gain confidence quickly, which a lot of GSD owners really have to work for. What you have is a blessing, not a curse.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Iannotti said:


> Anyway to correct this?


NO. At 13 weeks, your puppy is a BABY, you want him to be a social butterfly. The more exposure he has to normal, everyday people, the more he will learn what is normal interaction and what is not. That distinction will allow to him act appropriately in situations when he is much, much older. Of course there's no way to know how he would really act if your girlfriend got attacked.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Do not try to correct this!!! If you correct this kind of interaction you will get a dog that will bite everyone that walks by you! Socialize, socialize, socialize, you have a 13 week old puppy not a 2 year old GSD. Some dogs end up being protective, others don't, but you would much rather have a dog that is friends with everyone then one who thinks everyone is dangerous!

You have no way of knowing right now if your dog will be protective or not, the only way to guarantee it is to train him when he gets older, but at this point you have to socialize him as much as possible so he learns that there are friendly people. Step one is learning what a friendly hello looks like, step two will be (if you train him) figuring out what danger is.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Puppies are BABIES!!!! A stable social well bred dog should mature into a dog who - ESPECIALLY if well socialized - understands the difference between a friendly/neutral interaction and a threat!!! You do NOT want an overly suspicious, fear motivated dog!! Seriously - the better social nerves the dog has, the more likely he is to be able to discern a negative social interaction!

Let him be a baby now and work on his social and environmental stability.

Lee


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Iannottti:

Count your blessings.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

It's good to have a friendly puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hopefully you dont just give away this one like you did the last one about a year ago.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Please read up on what a normal puppy should be. If you are confused about a normal happy puppy greeting people, you'll probably need help with alot of other issues in the next year.

A HAPPY puppy makes a confident ADULT. That's what we all want. Be like saying 'my puppy likes to eat, how can I correct that?'. Or 'my puppy loves to play with toys, how can I correct that?'. 

Schutzhund-Training.com - Puppy Tips

Puppy Development Stages and Puppy Growth - Canine Behavior and Training

Understanding Puppy

Von Falconer K-9 Training - Articles / Puppiest 1st Night to 1st Year


----------



## Tommy5144 (Mar 15, 2011)

As everyone has stated below..PLEASE do not attempt to correct this. My puppy loves everyone and everything right now...sept squirrels and birds lol. He plays with all people, cats, dogs, anything.

We play on doing protection work with him but our puppy...likes yours...needs to be socialized and exposed to EVERYTHING. He has walked by moving trains...been around fireworks...around every age size color and shape of human and dog. I want him to know that these are okay...and when a person comes up to us with a knife and angry expression...he will know that that is NOT normal and protect.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I was curious about this too many months ago but have learned that it may only be a passing stage. As all children who grow up, so too does a puppy. Enjoy these moments. 

At one year, my dog is still as much a social butterfly as ever. ....More like an extremely confident social addict. Will try his best to meet every single living thing on the block in his radius. He is not even phased by barking guard dogs at a fence and will run up to sniff the barking dog out, stay very still and allow himself to be sniffed out as well. For some reason it works as the barking or aggressive dogs immediately stop. Our challenge is to stay focused on walks. 

Enjoy your time.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

People really under estimate dogs ability to sense and pick up on our feelings. You can have the sweetest best golden retriever that loves everyone. If you have a strong bound with the dog he will know you better then yourself. She will know with out you doing anything that you are scared. If the dogs knows you are scared the dog will react. That's why with training it helps to be relaxed and don't let things get to you. The dogs knows way more they you think.

I would not worry about it. I have had my nice sweet dogs do a low growl and be on guard when I have been scared. Don't under estimate your dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the others, the alternative is, would you rather have a puppy that is barking/snarling/hiding between your legs /biting strangers ??


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Hopefully you dont just give away this one like you did the last one about a year ago.



:thumbup:


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with the others. Mine was the same way before she got older. That is apart of the puppy stage.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

He is 13 weeks old! If he was not friendly and trusting he would not be a good pup to have at this age. They get suspicious of strangers as they age. I really suggest you get someone familiar with the breed to guide you before you try making a vicious dog out of your puppy.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

You should want a social puppy!!! A dog that is just down right weary or timid of people is not a good dog -- that is a dog that is likely to become a liability! Check out the "Aggression" page of this forum!!


----------



## smileydog (Jun 11, 2010)

Return the puppy and buy a gun or mace instead for protection.

Julie and Magnum


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope you read and heeded the posts so far. The message is clear, your pup is a PUP and you should be glad he has the confidence to meet strangers as friends. The pup will learn as he matures who is or isn't to be trusted. We tend to expect WAY too much from our puppies and project their puppy behavior into how they will always be. They grow and develop and change just like children.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Be glad that your dog is confident and comfortable around people. Use it as an opportunity for your benefit. If the dog shows that it wants to visit with a person and that person looks interested then ask them "would you like to see the pup" . So you can go up to them and you can use the visit to have the dog sit and get attention rather than jump up . Control and reward for it . Then when you are ready say your good bye and thanks to the person, and then ask the dog ' well lets go ' , YOU leave , not have the person leave , that way the dog understands it is with YOU and moves along with YOU . Great for bonding .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with everyone else.

Honestly, just walking with a big GSD will put off most people from trying to attack, regardless of the dogs temperament. If you're THAT worried about your girlfriend getting attacked I highly suggest a tazer and a better neighborhood.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd say I'd trade you. My girl was a shy fearful/nervous landshark puppy. I wish she was more confident at a younger age. We had to work with her. (that's a weak attempt at a joke)
Because that's what fear or weak nerves look like in a puppy. Hackles up, stiff legged, barking, showing teeth.....it's not protecting me it's afraid. It's up to me to boost the confidence.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

Be so glad you have a social pup. I can tell you from experience that you don't want to make this dog fearful of people.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> I'd say I'd trade you. My girl was a shy fearful/nervous landshark puppy. I wish she was more confident at a younger age. We had to work with her. (that's a weak attempt at a joke)
> Because that's what fear or weak nerves look like in a puppy. *Hackles up, stiff legged, barking, showing teeth.....it's not protecting me it's afraid.* It's up to me to boost the confidence.


Agreed. 100%. 

But beware rewarding bad energy and bad behaviour with the intent of boosting confidence. Not that you are at all. I just see a lot of people stroking and nervously petting their dogs when their dogs are going wild at their side growling and hissing. I want to tell them to stop touching their dog and stop consoling such behaviour. That energy needs to be redirected elsewhere, more positive and then rewarded.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When I went to meet the father of my female Malinois, I found that the breeder/trainer had trained him to ignore people. But as soon as the breeder gave the command "friend", the dog was all over kissing me and wagging his tail. I never knew anybody to train that.


----------

